# I'll do anything for $200.



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A man is sitting in a bar - alone. A beautiful young hooker sits next to him and puts her hand on his leg. SHe leans over and whispers, "I'll do absolutlely anything for $200".

The mans eyes widen and he replies, "Anything?"

"Anything" she purrs.

He leans over and whispers in her ear...

"Paint my house."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Funny! :lol:

I think I know that woman -- she gives a damn good paint job!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Her specialty is trim.


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha I emailed my wife this joke its hilarious!!!:lol:


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

dmspen said:


> A man is sitting in a bar - alone. A beautiful young hooker sits next to him and puts her hand on his leg. SHe leans over and whispers, "I'll do absolutlely anything for $200".
> 
> The mans eyes widen and he replies, "Anything?"
> 
> ...


Hahaha, the joke is funny, but what's better is the responses.


----------

